# I can see it all around me



## iwanttosurvive420

The end is near. Guys I'm totally serious, everywhere i go i can see signs of this world going down. the other day i saw a mouse eat a cat! 

I'm not kidding, I'm scared I especially have a phobia of cannibals. I always get dreams that my parents are gonna eat me for dinner. :dunno:

Do you guys have any tips to make it through on a day to day basis? I just really need a friend right now. My best friends all think I'm crazy.


----------



## katfish

Pabst Blue Ribbon helps, that and knowing I have people that depend on me. Sometimes I have to just quit listening to the news though. I just keep trying to get things squared away a little more all the time.


----------



## gypsysue

Um...yeah. Let's see...you could google recipes for "cat". Some of the zombie information might be helpful in feeling safe from cannibals.

I agree with Katfish, too much input of news, especially regarding world conditions, can result in those kind of feelings. Get enough Pabst in you, though, and the news can sound kinda interesting...


----------



## ZoomZoom

Welcome to the forum.



iwanttosurvive420 said:


> Do you guys have any tips to make it through on a day to day basis?


The better you're prepared, the less anxiety you'll feel.


----------



## sailaway

I can relate to crazy, I'm in AA and the only way it works is we aren't all crazy at the same time!


----------



## HarleyRider

Ahhhh..... Pabst Blue Ribbon - the champagne of bottled beers! That brings back some very fond memories of my Dad. He used to drink Pabst back in the '50's. Lord, I sure do miss him.  But, we've still got the Pabst!! :beercheer:


----------



## HarleyRider

Why would anyone be scarred of cannibals... they make a really fine smoke. Oh... sorry, that's "cannabis" that makes a fine smoke (or so I'm told).   :tmi:


----------



## GroovyMike

iwanttosurvive420 said:


> The end is near. Guys I'm totally serious, everywhere i go i can see signs of this world going down. the other day i saw a mouse eat a cat!
> 
> I'm not kidding, I'm scared I especially have a phobia of cannibals. I always get dreams that my parents are gonna eat me for dinner. :dunno:
> 
> Do you guys have any tips to make it through on a day to day basis? I just really need a friend right now. My best friends all think I'm crazy.


God is in control. There is nothing to fear. God is both all powerful and loving. He has the power to rescue you from all harm. Even if He chooses not to, it is because he has brought you home to paradise. It's a win : win.
Christians's never die, they just leave the body behind.


----------



## gypsysue

Gee, HarleyRider, you are SO on a roll today! Thanks for another smile!


----------



## TechAdmin

Welcome! I too fear cannibals. I just saw the road and it seems like all post apocalyptic worlds are full of them.


----------



## Bigdog57

Had a 'friend' at work jokingly ask me,"Dude, when you 'go postal' and gun everybody down, remember I'm your friend!"

I replied, "Pat, I promise....... I'll save you for last!"

He got this really weird look on his face.......


----------



## mosquitomountainman

We had a census worker come to the house the other day. Just as he got near the porch I fired off a round out of the 223 at a gopher from the next property over. (I didn't have a clue he was at the house.) The sound reverberated off the cabin and it sounded like I was nearby (instead of 1/2 mile away). He almost had a heart attack. My wife (gypsysue) reassured him that it was just me and our daughter's boyfriend out shooting gophers. He relaxed somewhat and told her that they'd been "warned" about this part of the county and he was just a little apprehensive. My wife gave him directions to find the rest of those he was looking for and assured him that no one we knew out here was going to shoot or harrass him and he went on his merry way. We actually felt a little sorry for him.

For some reason the powers that be decided that census forms for "outlying areas" should be hand delivered instead of mailed. Then they sent these people out with maps that didn't even have the roads on them ... just "X's" where the houses were supposed to be. You can't hardly find a lot of these homes with a map, let alone with one that doesn't even have roads on it!


----------



## pioneergirl

Paranoia leads to panic, and panic is not cool. Chill out, prepare, and be glad you have the skills to make it.


----------



## HarleyRider

Bigdog57 said:


> Had a 'friend' at work jokingly ask me,"Dude, when you 'go postal' and gun everybody down, remember I'm your friend!"
> 
> I replied, "Pat, I promise....... I'll save you for last!"
> 
> He got this really weird look on his face.......


 .......... :melikey:


----------



## Aemilia

Bigdog57 said:


> Had a 'friend' at work jokingly ask me,"Dude, when you 'go postal' and gun everybody down, remember I'm your friend!"
> 
> I replied, "Pat, I promise....... I'll save you for last!"
> 
> He got this really weird look on his face.......


That made my day! ROFL!


----------



## gypsysue

Yeah, Bigdog57, that was GREAT!!! We're still laughing!


----------



## Vertigo

sorry for being off-topic, but what kind of beer is Pabst?

Never heard of it...

V.


----------



## iwanttosurvive420

hey stop talking about beer, guys please. this is serious, everyday is a nightmare for me. Im looking for some support. help me guys


----------



## UncleJoe

At the risk of serious verbal and emotional injury to myself;

It's a bitter, watered down, tasteless concoction of ingredients that someone called beer. I never realized people actually drank it. :ignore: eep:

If there are to be repercussions from this review, we should probably move them to the beer thread

*Iwanttosurvive420, *There is no one size fits all answer. Everyone has their own ideas on what to prepare for and how to go about it. Read through the mountain of info we have compiled here first and then ask some specific questions as to what might be appropriate for your situation. We're all in this together.


----------



## bunkerbob

I'm sorry *Iwanttosurvive420, *we all have our individual demons to deal with, but we do sympathize with you on yours though. We can't limit the conversation as simple as what type of beer that is just for that reason. We have some members that are recovering alcoholics, as far as I can determine, and we support them in their effort. Maybe some of them can advise you and help with more support information through personal PMs.
If the thread were to get more in depth it would be advised to move or be moved to our sister forum... HomeBrewTalk.com - Beer, Wine, Mead, & Cider Brewing Discussion Community.


----------



## HarleyRider

Vertigo said:


> sorry for being off-topic, but what kind of beer is Pabst?
> 
> Never heard of it...
> 
> V.


All I can say to this comment is


----------



## pioneergirl

iwanttosurvive420 said:


> hey stop talking about beer, guys please. this is serious, everyday is a nightmare for me. Im looking for some support, *ive killed too many friends already over this.* help me guys


WHAT????? I seriously hope this is a figure of speech, as in, you "killed FRIENDSHIPS", not friends.....I'm kinda creeped out right now.


----------



## iwanttosurvive420

thanks guys 

what do you guys do to relax?


----------



## iwanttosurvive420

pioneergirl said:


> WHAT????? I seriously hope this is a figure of speech, as in, you "killed FRIENDSHIPS", not friends.....I'm kinda creeped out right now.


yeah thats what i meant sorry


----------



## HarleyRider

iwanttosurvive420 said:


> thanks guys
> 
> what do you guys do to relax?


We sit around and drink Pabst Blue Ribbon, of course! :beercheer:


----------



## HarleyRider

iwantosurvive... simply browse through the many topics on this site and look for things that look interesting or helpful. There is an incredible amount of knowledge on how to survive almost anything in this site. If you need help, ask.. if you have questions, ask... We're all here for each other and have pooled years worth of experience and knowledge to help us cope with whatever happens.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

You need to put things into perspective. The vast majority of things people worry about never come to pass. I've been a "prepper" for many years. I've had people think I was nuts and lived in constant fear. Nothing could be farther from the truth. I've enjoyed peace in my life from two things. First is an absolute belief that God is in control. Second is from my preps knowing that I've done all that I can to prepare for my future. It helps to have things in perspective as well. I was a prepper before I was a Christian. 

At that time I did live in fear. We had our first child and I realized that I had someone who was totally dependant upon me (and my wife). Having children gave me a completely new perspective on life. I began to do everything I could to stave off death and suffering for me and mine. But the more I worried and tried the worse things got. I realized that no matter what I did, no matter how many guns, how isolated my retreat was or how much food or medicine I could stock up or grow we could be killed by a little organism like a virus and even if we escaped illness, death was inevitable. So I embarked on a search for life after death. Out of all the religions I studied only Christianity held any validity. Once I turned my life over to Christ the deep fears have left. I still prepare (obviously) but death is not the enemy anymore. It's simply a passage from this world to the next.

This may be more appropriate on the religion page but you asked what "we've" done to "relax" and that's what I've done. Not to "relax" as in what type of recreation I pursue to get my mind off life's problems but where to go when I need to relax in the comfort and security of God's loving embrace. The place I go to find peace.


----------



## gypsysue

Go to the "fiction" section of the forum and start reading Jerry D. Young's stories. They're interesting and relaxing, plus you learn a lot of good prep stuff while reading them. It's like "prep pablum" (no offense to Jerry!), easy to absorb and wonderful stories with a variety of characters and adventures.

I'm the kind that can't stand to sit in a class or study too hard, but I love to read. That's why I've found the fiction stories helpful. 

Other than that, iwanttosurvive420, read through the threads on topics that interest you, and with knowledge will come peace.

And no matter what, we'll all here for you. Hang in there.


----------



## NaeKid

GypsySue - there are more stories in there than just Jerry's stories. Both you and HozayBuck have written some wonderful stuff and put them into that section.

iwanttosurvive420 - if you want to find a way to free your mind and be able to focus on preparations - drop the four-twenty and spend that saved money on things that really matter. Start small with taking up camping and locating decent camping gear (doesn't need to be expensive, but, it needs to be good), learn new survival skills (gardening, hunting, fishing, trapping, cooking, canning, dehydrating) and practice them regularly. 

Hands with too much free time get into trouble, and minds with too much free time also get into trouble. Keep both your mind and body busy, and you won't have time to worry.


----------



## bunkerbob

iwanttosurvive420 said:


> thanks guys
> 
> what do you guys do to relax?


 Here's what to do, dig a shelter by hand, care for 100x100 foot vegetable garden, grow fruit trees and put up in canning jars what you produce. 
Go for a long hard walk everyday and I mean everyday, not only will you feel better, and lose weight you will sleep better.
Eat right, don't go out to eat, don't buy those Twinkies or doughnuts even though they look and taste wonderful.
Cook at home, even the poorest of us can do that, well duh, you not only save money, but you will eat healthier.
Relax, read a book, don't watch that evening 'bad' news before going to bed. Go to bed earlier, get up earlier.
Then when you are into all this and feeling better and relaxed, come over to my place and help this old man with his chores, then I will feel better.


----------



## tortminder

Canibals refuse to eat preppers... they taste funny, (or maybe that's clowns...NEVERMIND).


----------



## Vertigo

bunkerbob said:


> Here's what to do, dig a shelter by hand, care for 100x100 foot vegetable garden, grow fruit trees and put up in canning jars what you produce.
> Go for a long hard walk everyday and I mean everyday, not only will you feel better, and lose weight you will sleep better.
> Eat right, don't go out to eat, don't buy those Twinkies or doughnuts even though they look and taste wonderful.
> Cook at home, even the poorest of us can do that, well duh, you not only save money, but you will eat healthier.
> Relax, read a book, don't watch that evening 'bad' news before going to bed. Go to bed earlier, get up earlier.
> Then when you are into all this and feeling better and relaxed, come over to my place and help this old man with his chores, then I will feel better.


This just made my day ! (especially that last line  )

But apart from the joke, so much truth in this...

V.


----------



## ajsmith

iwanttosurvive420 said:


> thanks guys
> 
> what do you guys do to relax?


I've been quietly reading and learning for a few months now and I sure know how you feel. One thing I have learned is the more I prep. the better I feel. Every time I buy something, even if its a box of emergency candles from the dollar store, I know I'm better off than the day before. Every time I learn something I know I have gained something that can not be taken away. For those times that I just need to go brain dead, I'm going to start doing what I used to do years ago (no not drinking), building model cars and such, it really takes my mind off problems I have no control over. Hope this helps !


----------



## faithmarie

What ever you do ... don't read "one second after".................


----------



## Vertigo

faithmarie said:


> What ever you do ... don't read "one second after".................


I'd say, whatever you do, don't read '1984' and 'A brave new world'...

'one second after' still has people trying to fix things, despite the tragedies...

V.


----------



## faithmarie

Oh yeah!!!!!


----------



## gypsysue

A good read would be "Alas, Babylon". It shows people can work together and survive. 

Some of the newer prep/survival stories and books lean toward having LOTS of money and buying very expensive equipment and storing massive amounts of stuff. It's cool to read about, and nice to know what all is out there to be had.

But I try not to be intimidated by how inadequate our funds are, and work at it how I can. One of the better side effects of becoming financially challenged is that we got serious about gardening, and there isn't much processed food in our diet. No more pop, chips, candy bars, and even no more store-bought bread, cakes, cookies, etc. 

I thought I was getting old. Now I find out I wasn't eating right and getting enough exercise! I feel pretty good! And I worry less.

Look at bunkerbob! He's one of my heros!


----------



## sailaway

HarleyRider said:


> We sit around and drink Pabst Blue Ribbon, of course! :beercheer:


Just remember, when your out of Strohs, tough Schlitz!


----------



## Littlebit

iwanttoservive420...If you find your thoughts are running away from you take time out for yourself. Go fishing or camping. Take a long walk or read like the others have suggested.  I like fishing my self. Nothing like reeling in the big one of the day. I am not a church going person, but I put my faith in God and live each day the best I can.


----------



## HarleyRider

sailaway said:


> Just remember, when your out of Strohs, tough Schlitz!


Or we sit around and drink St. Pauli Girl... you always remember your first Girl!


----------



## soldierman79

*yep, fishing*



Littlebit said:


> iwanttoservive420...If you find your thoughts are running away from you take time out for yourself. Go fishing or camping. Take a long walk or read like the others have suggested.  I like fishing my self. Nothing like reeling in the big one of the day. I am not a church going person, but I put my faith in God and live each day the best I can.


I concur whole heartedly! To me, there is nothing more relaxing than a day on the lake. Quiet, peaceful and it's just you vs. Mr. Bass. And it ain't fishing unless you've got an ice cold brewski


----------



## beericus

So, did you parents ever eat you?

:scratch


----------



## stt672

Life's hard, then you die, don't worry it will all be over soon.


----------



## bunkerbob

stt672 said:


> Life's hard, then you die, don't worry it will all be over soon.


 That's very depressing. Sorry I only believe in positive thoughts.


----------



## tortminder

bunkerbob said:


> That's very depressing. Sorry I only believe in positive thoughts.


Everybody has to believe in something... I believe I'll have another beer.


----------



## Chief02

*Dont worry ...prepare*

I agree with many of the other posters.... preparation is the key to reducing your anxiety. Fear is a mind killer it saps the strength and clouds the mind. The best antidote to fear is commited preparation in order to get set to deal with whatever contingency you encounter.

You might consider reading the "Change" series of books by S.M. Stirling they are a bit fanciful but do have some core survival tenets embedded in them.

Everytime you feel your fear threatening to overwhelm you set your mind to a task to prepare. Find a site and learn, go online and research. DO....fear is something that happens when you cease doing and freeze so DO and keep doing until the fear departs.

*It will all be what it will be *and those that survive will be the ones that are prepared and lucky.


----------



## jontwork

*Misinterpreting the visual data causes erroneous conclusions.*


I belive that you are misinterpreting the visual data.
The mouse eating the cat was not abnormal as all kinds of rodents eat the cats in our area that are killed by speeding cars and motorcycles. It is part of the natural way. We have rats around here that can strip a sickly sheep or goat overnight. Keeps the area clean and unfouled.
Your cannibal obsession is probably due to watching too many B movies or else obtaining your luncheon meats at a mafia owned butcher shop. The cannibal events are not likely until AFTER the end when they will then be roving for nourishment. If you are prepared, it will cease to be a problem.
Is it possible that your vision of your parents eating you is the result of a subconscious life examination which indicates, that based on your current lifestyle and behaviour, that your only value to your parents may be as food? If so, I suggest you change your ways and see if the dreams no longer occur. 
It is bad out there but, it is not that bad, YET.
Regards,


----------



## Bigdog57

The book that got me into the 'prepper' mindset was the old 1970's classic, "Lucifer's Hammer" by Larry Niven. Had MZB's, New Africa whackos, an Apollo crew coming down in the middle of chaos, Lot of good folks trying to survive and more, prosper after the event. It had nuggets of prepper goodness amid the story - like the highly educated guy suffering diabetes knowing he wouldn't last long, but sealed a lot of technical and survival type books in plastic and hid in a septic tank, then carried the map to the best survival group he found - those books - how to make and do things without electricty - really helped the community!

I no longer watch TV - just 'doom&gloom' mixed with political lies and hollyweird fluff to keep the unclean masses happy.

Prepping is something we all can do, bit by bit. When grocery shopping, concentrate on foods that can be stored for more than a few weeks - then buy twice as much and store the excess! Use those two-liter soda bottles (or the superb "Arizona Tea" bottles!) for water storage. Put together a good basic first aid kit, and a good "Bug Out Bag", especially if you live in an urban area. Search this and other 'survival' and 'prepper' forums for info on these subjects - the TRUTH is out there!
Don't try to get the whole extended family or neighbors on board yet - they will only think you crazy. We all go through that. Start with spouse or best friend. It's good to have some backup. If they balk, get them into 'camping' and 'natural gardening' and cooking with basics instead of store-bought stuff. Bring them around gradually. Many of our hobbies can be used to train and prepare. I have been training a couple buddies and their wives, and they don't even realize it.......  The wives are actually more attentive - they are both farm-raised gals!


----------



## HozayBuck

iwanttosurvive420 said:


> The end is near. Guys I'm totally serious, everywhere i go i can see signs of this world going down. the other day i saw a mouse eat a cat!
> 
> I'm not kidding, I'm scared I especially have a phobia of cannibals. I always get dreams that my parents are gonna eat me for dinner. :dunno:
> 
> Do you guys have any tips to make it through on a day to day basis? I just really need a friend right now. My best friends all think I'm crazy.


 I have a question , personal yes but... How old are you? you sound like a kid I know who upon seeing Armageddon now has a fear of rocks falling out of the sky.. no offense!! rocks do fall out of the sky 

There is nobody who can give you the answer to all your questions in one dose , so READ ! read everything on the subject you can, try the Library before buying, or used book stores, books are very expensive...

I think the best thing a good book can do is to make you think for yourself and learn to fit your questions to the proper answer...

Read...Lucifer's Hammer.... Patriots... Untended Consequences ( this is not a survival / preping book, but it will wake you up to a lot of the things that can and will contribute to future problems) Frugal squirrel is a web site I don't really care for but there are a few good stories in there.."The Castle " and " Lights Out" being two... there are some good stories right here in this site... all will make you think and a thinking man is way ahead of the game...

You go read those books and the stories in here and in 2 weeks you will know as much as anybody else, how you use it is of course up to you... or perhaps I should say "IF" you use it... the best path to learning is the path you walk yourself, not the one others walk for you.... or some such chit!! hahah

As for the Beer!!! PBR is swill from the sick bladder of a swine... Amber Bach, Tecati , are very good stuff !! I've never had a drinking problem... I drink, I get drunk, I fall down..no problem... as for "AA" I don't do meetings!! .. face it AA is for "quiters"... OK OK I was joking!! ...


----------



## UncleJoe

HozayBuck said:


> PBR is swill from the sick bladder of a swine...


A person after my own heart.  :2thumb:


----------



## Bigdog57

Back in the heady 70's, only the poorest Bubbas drank PBR........ 

Bud is The King Of Beers!


----------



## townparkradio

Ahh, your parents could get a lot more food value out of making you hunt and fish and farm for them then they ever could practicing cannibalism.


----------



## Vertigo

townparkradio said:


> Ahh, your parents could get a lot more food value out of making you hunt and fish and farm for them then they ever could practicing cannibalism.


This made my day !!! Hilarious 

V.


----------



## Tjaway6

There always seems to many more cannibals than good guys. Better armed too.


----------



## gypsysue

Tjaway6 said:


> There always seems to many more cannibals than good guys. Better armed too.


:lolsmash: True, true, but maybe we can outwit them! 

Thanks for reviving this thread! I think we can all use the smiles and laughs this time of year!


----------



## grizzlyish

It is easy to be overcome by fear, it's every where. You have to make a plan that will work for you information is power that and a good gun will help you make it through another day. In the end that's what it is all about making it through another day.


----------



## Magus

Nobody drinks Natural ice in here? 

Good thing I held off on posting that short story I'm working on.the kid would have jumped off a bridge!


----------



## mojo4

Wanna survive?? Ammo....buy it cheap stack it deep. Beer....brew your own!! Everything else will sort itself out!! When your prepared you lose the fear so prep up and chill out and enjoy the ride!!


----------



## faithmarie

Is there anything besides beer you can brew... I don't like beer...... how about ginger beer that sounds good. I found that being ORGANIZED is the most important thing. We were stuck at our cabin during Eileen and I was not so organized and it was disorienting.


----------



## Stayinalive

I'm with you FM, beer sucks to me nowadays so I have stocked up on Crown Royal, if I lived to be 80 I could not deplete my stock...


----------



## neldarez

Magus said:


> Nobody drinks Natural ice in here?
> 
> Good thing I held off on posting that short story I'm working on.the kid would have jumped off a bridge!


IF my dh drinks one, it's natural ice. You're in good company


----------



## DirtyHarry

When I want to relax I get something good to drink, go to my reloading room, turn on some music, and crank out more ammo.


----------



## mojo4

Natty ice??? Maybe the apocalypse has already started for you!! And if you need help with the crown lemme know!!


----------



## BillT

GroovyMike said:


> God is in control. There is nothing to fear. God is both all powerful and loving. He has the power to rescue you from all harm. Even if He chooses not to, it is because he has brought you home to paradise. It's a win : win.
> Christians's never die, they just leave the body behind.


Well stated.

Bill


----------



## Halyna

Cannibalism is probably the least of your worries
There aro SO many things that will transpire before it gets to that state
As mentioned by others the Lord has total power over all. If you want to know what will happen, in what order, check out Revelations, Daniel and the major prophets.

As per the cannibalism, you would be dead and your soul in heaven and so nothing to fear


----------



## faithmarie

Cannibalism .... anyone hear about the " flavor enhancers " Pepsico and Senomyx.com are using? If it is true then cannibalism is here already. I want to find out what foods they are putting this in.... to avoid and boycott them. I tried to put a youtube video of it on here but youtube wouldn't let me. It kept giving me an MMA video.


----------



## Salekdarling

iwanttosurvive420 said:


> thanks guys
> 
> what do you guys do to relax?


I go shooting, read, watch movies, go for a run, or play video games. And right now, I've been studying my butt off for an upcoming test, so all that's been kind of pushed out the window. Oh well.


----------



## Turtle

Magus said:


> Nobody drinks Natural ice in here?
> 
> Good thing I held off on posting that short story I'm working on.the kid would have jumped off a bridge!


No, but I have recently developed a taste for Natty Boh... from the Land of Pleasant Living!


----------



## thepantryshelf

We could start of with some freeze-dried foods to help out the situation.


----------



## dnsnthegrdn

A mouse eating a dead cat is definately not a sign that cannabalism is going to be a problem. They are omnivores and will take advantage of any food source. I've seen my chickens eat a dead mouse and when I was young my pet rat killed my pet bird. These things happen in nature. If that's what has freaked you out than you should have no worries. Do a little google searching. "Knowledge is Power!" 

I'm with the others keep busy preparing and hmmm..........maybe learn some ninja hiding techniques so you can hide from those who would want to eat you. Since your a junior member I'm guessing beer and guns aren't available to you yet. So....... HIDE!!!!!! :sssh:


----------



## The_Blob

*yeah, I'll admit it, I'm biased*

sorry, OP, I just can't take anybody with "420" as part of their handle seriously 

iwanttosurvive*420*
Junior Member

Join Date:05-31-2010
Last Activity:06-02-*2010* 9:43 AM :hmmm: probably not coming back :dunno:
Posts: 4
Threads: 1

:lolsmash:


----------



## faithmarie

dnsnthegrdn said:


> A mouse eating a dead cat is definately not a sign that cannabalism is going to be a problem. They are omnivores and will take advantage of any food source. I've seen my chickens eat a dead mouse and when I was young my pet rat killed my pet bird. These things happen in nature. If that's what has freaked you out than you should have no worries. Do a little google searching. "Knowledge is Power!"
> 
> I'm with the others keep busy preparing and hmmm..........maybe learn some ninja hiding techniques so you can hide from those who would want to eat you. Since your a junior member I'm guessing beer and guns aren't available to you yet. So....... HIDE!!!!!! :sssh:


LOL... Oh I am gona hide alright ... but I not prepping pepsi or kraft stuff and I am going to do a google search for what companies are using the Human Fetal Cells ..... I don't want any of that in my stock piles ... LOL


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Can't tell if OP is a troll or is need of a psychologist...


----------



## Magus

Aww, so the kid likes a toke now and again. as long as its not a habit, big deal.


----------



## The_Blob

ContinualHarvest said:


> Can't tell if OP is a troll or is need of a psychologist...


either way, he's 2 years irrelevant



Magus said:


> Aww, so the kid likes a toke now and again. as long as its not a habit, big deal.


if more pot smokers worked for NASA, we'd have gone to the moon by now... oh, wait...


----------



## bahramthered

ContinualHarvest said:


> Can't tell if OP is a troll or is need of a psychologist...


I vote electroshock treatments. Either way.


----------



## MsSage

> I'd say, whatever you do, don't read '1984' and 'A brave new world'...


LOL Yeah when I am asked what is on the lunch tray, I look at it and I look up with a big smile and go "Soylent Green"
Dont worry most are way to young to even get it...the ones who are laugh and agree LOL


----------



## faithmarie

MsSage said:


> LOL Yeah when I am asked what is on the lunch tray, I look at it and I look up with a big smile and go "Soylent Green"
> Dont worry most are way to young to even get it...the ones who are laugh and agree LOL


I know that movie.. and I just bought it to watch again LOL A little different than I remember though. I saw it on the TV and this was a little more dorky than I remember and some of the dork stuff must have been cut out for TV. I am waiting for Atlas Shrugged to come out... the " so called elite" 's coffee table bible or mayan calender ....


----------



## pixieduster

Vertigo said:


> sorry for being off-topic, but what kind of beer is Pabst?
> 
> Never heard of it...
> 
> V.


My Dad, well into his 70's, still has a sign be bought and put up in the house(forty years ago). "PABST Blue Ribbon, Next time bring your wife". My Mom always hated that sign. But he still drinks Pabst when he can find it.


----------



## mdprepper

iwanttosurvive420 said:


> The end is near. Guys I'm totally serious, everywhere i go i can see signs of this world going down. the other day i saw a mouse eat a cat!
> 
> I'm not kidding, I'm scared I especially have a phobia of cannibals. I always get dreams that my parents are gonna eat me for dinner. :dunno:
> 
> Do you guys have any tips to make it through on a day to day basis? I just really need a friend right now. My best friends all think I'm crazy.





The_Blob said:


> iwanttosurvive*420*
> Junior Member
> 
> Join Date:05-31-2010
> Last Activity:06-02-*2010* 9:43 AM :hmmm: probably not coming back :dunno:
> Posts: 4
> Threads: 1
> 
> :lolsmash:


Have ya'll considered the obvious? Maybe he hasn't been back on because his parents DID eat him! :lolsmash::lolsmash::lolsmash:


----------



## pixieduster

mdprepper said:


> Have ya'll considered the obvious? Maybe he hasn't been back on because his parents DID eat him! :lolsmash::lolsmash::lolsmash:


Poor kid. I'm sure somebody somewhere is worried about him. X D


----------



## dnsnthegrdn

pixieduster said:


> Poor kid. I'm sure somebody somewhere is worried about him. X D


They are worried about him.... spoiling. Hopefully they knew how to can.


----------



## dnsnthegrdn

Sorry. That was just a joke. Don't kick me off the forum.


----------



## Ration-AL

dnsnthegrdn said:


> Sorry. That was just a joke. Don't kick me off the forum.


i think your good, they are putting up with my dumb butt fairly well 

there's an edit option as well, if you want to change something.


----------



## pixieduster

dnsnthegrdn said:


> Sorry. That was just a joke. Don't kick me off the forum.


Funny! No worries. : )


----------



## mdprepper

dnsnthegrdn said:


> They are worried about him.... spoiling. Hopefully they knew how to can.


That was funny!!! :lolsmash:

Hmmm, maybe they made him in to Jerky:ignore:


----------



## chris88idaho

pixieduster said:


> Poor kid. I'm sure somebody somewhere is worried about him. X D


Nah, most likely a new video game came out. He'll be back in 3 to 4 months.


----------



## defaultCharacter

To the OP: Quit smoking it, that will help you survive day-to-day. Ignore the dreams, they are just b.s. (drugs, of ANY kind, i.e., OTC or not, legal or not, severely give you weird dreams, and they mean NOTHING).
420 is just another mind-numbing medium. Most of us who did that as teenagers learned that you couldn't survive with a "420-colored" outlook and make enough money to live on.

Having said that: no, you are not crazy. But you will come across as crazy when ingesting weed, no matter what you say to others, even though you aren't.

The "end" has been near for a very long time, and will 
continue to be so for another very long time.


----------



## tsalam

Iwanttosurvive420, Sounds like you need a break. Go do something "normal". Go to a fun movie, go shopping for something besides a prepping item, go for several days without watching the news, have a night out with friends, etc. read a good book that will distract you, listen to some music that you like, watch some silly tv shows, there are plenty of them on now Do something nice for someone. Give yourself a break and refresh your mind.


----------



## talob

gypsysue said:


> A good read would be "Alas, Babylon". It shows people can work together and survive.
> 
> Some of the newer prep/survival stories and books lean toward having LOTS of money and buying very expensive equipment and storing massive amounts of stuff. It's cool to read about, and nice to know what all is out there to be had.
> 
> But I try not to be intimidated by how inadequate our funds are, and work at it how I can. One of the better side effects of becoming financially challenged is that we got serious about gardening, and there isn't much processed food in our diet. No more pop, chips, candy bars, and even no more store-bought bread, cakes, cookies, etc.
> 
> I thought I was getting old. Now I find out I wasn't eating right and getting enough exercise! I feel pretty good! And I worry less.
> 
> Look at bunkerbob! He's one of my heros!


Gypsysue, I read Alas Babalon many years ago, one of the first books that "got me thinking" thought about that book the other day still have it in my "library".


----------



## cqp33

This thread has me ROTF! Thanks guys I needed that right about now too!

@420 dude! Yes I said dude because you come across (and advertise) yourself as a pothead! First of all, get off the weed! That cause has enough steam behind it now that you advertising it only makes people question you and discount what you say! Basically what I am saying here is grow up a little bit, if you are a youngster then you need to mature a little bit before you will be able to sleep!

How to relax - Well I am active duty US Navy of 19.5 years, relaxing for me is learning a new skill set. In the last year I have learned to stick weld, TIG weld, stone masonry (self taught from reading) and have spent a lot of time researching raised bed biointensive gardening strategies to the point that I have 18 raised beds drawn out on graph paper with 4 years worth of crop rotations set up for each bed! I also have several separate orchards (keep some varieties separate on our 34 acres of land) set up on graph paper and ready to go!

Since I am 6000 miles from my land and my wife and kids I am unable to actually implement any of this due to location, however I have been able to work at a friends place on stone masonry and his garage has turned into mine and his work shop where we have been honing our welding skills! Basically I have been buying used books on things like blacksmithing (good skill if the power is out long term, but a good skill to have anyways), different building methods and many other topics that I am more than capable of doing myself! One thing you will learn (hopefully) is that paying someone to do something you are perfectly capable of doing yourself is a waste of your resources (money which is your time and effort)!

It bothers me when I see perfectly healthy people pay someone to change the oil in their car because that is "beneath them"! But then again I see that as employment opportunity so maybe you just need to find a different way of looking at things to lighten your mood!

As for the other comments about 420 guy, well Call of Duty Black Ops 2 came out in Novemeber I think so he should be back on soon!

As for beer, it sucks the life out of you! The only thing I drink is Gentleman's Jack and coke it is divine!


----------



## DJgang

That was funny. Never ending thread it appears. 420 got a good topic going almost three years ago!


----------



## helicopter5472

iwanttosurvive420 said:


> hey stop talking about beer, guys please. this is serious, everyday is a nightmare for me. Im looking for some support. help me guys


The last part of your user name says it all "420" So use it, make sure its a "fattie" then come back there's lots of friends here to help....


----------



## invision

I think he got ate by a cannibal guys...


:beercheer
Personally, I prefer JD Single Barrel... If I have to have a beer it is a Guinness at just below room temp... Or a Killians red at worse case.


----------



## BlueShoe

Ich. 

Sierra Nevada. Porter. Any temp.


----------



## Dude111

iwanttosurvive420 said:


> The end is near.


I agree........... Im sick of all the evil bud I REALLY TRULY AM!!


----------



## Magus

iwanttosurvive420 said:


> The end is near. Guys I'm totally serious, everywhere i go i can see signs of this world going down. the other day i saw a mouse eat a cat!
> 
> I'm not kidding, I'm scared I especially have a phobia of cannibals. I always get dreams that my parents are gonna eat me for dinner. :dunno:
> 
> Do you guys have any tips to make it through on a day to day basis? I just really need a friend right now. My best friends all think I'm crazy.


LOL Nothing against an occasional toke, its 4:20 somewhere.just try not to post before the ol' bong cools huh?LOLLOLOL


----------



## Foreverautumn

The_Blob said:


> sorry, OP, I just can't take anybody with "420" as part of their handle seriously


All right, I'll bite. Just what is the significance of "420"? :dunno:


----------



## cowboyhermit

Dude111 said:


> I agree........... Im sick of all the evil bud I REALLY TRULY AM!!


If that's a joke about evil bud it's hilarious, I was lmao, if it was serious then I'm sorry but it's still funny.

I was just by a camp fire and got a serious craving for rye and coke, funny how a smell and situation can take you back. Good old Royal Reserve was the stuff back in the day, we used to call it R&R which is appropriate for this thread (kinda).

Foreverautumn, 4:20 is when potheads light up.


----------



## musketjim

Hit the gym, swing an axe. Take a hike, walk the dog (if you own one). Plant a garden, even just a small container set up will work. Enjoy life and just prep what you can because that puts you ahead of 80% of the knuckleheads out there.


----------



## Quills

There is being aware, and then there is fixating. Iwannasurvive... I seem to remember that you're relatively young? A teen? Might be an idea to get a hobby that can take your mind off things, and preferably one not related to TEOTWAWKI.

Honestly, being prepared is healthy, but if it's taking over your life, causing you mental anguish, and losing you friendships, it might be time to take a breather, and focus on something else. It's smart to be prepared, but if you're becoming obsessive (and it sounds like you might be edging toward that), then it's time to get some help and refocus.

I do not believe that we're going to end up in a "The Road" type situation, and I don't believe in zombies as they're portrayed in popular media. I believe that human beings are capable of some horrible acts when they're desperate enough, and I believe that we're in for a very bad economic depression which may just make the Dirty Thirties look like a day at the park, but I don't believe in the apocalyptic drama that sells so well from Hollywood and is designed to both terrify and comfort the masses (after all, the Good Guys always come out on top in the end, don't they?). It's going to be much more gradual than that -- probably equally violent at some point, but I don't think we need to worry about an infection that turns us into murderous, cannibalistic zombies quite yet.

Fear is unproductive, OP -- be aware, prepare, and be happy living (and enjoying) your life. If you find yourself fixating and losing friends, take a break from it, because you're not doing anyone any good if you're terrified and panicking about something that may never happen.


----------

